# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Energías renovables: Energía solar fotovoltaica produjo en Alemania la mitad de la electricidad el 9 de junio

## NoRegistrado

> El instituto de investigación Fraunhofer ISE ha anunciado que Alemania estableció un récord para el uso de energía solar fotovoltaica el 9 de junio. Ese día la salida de energía solar del país se elevó a 23,1 GW-50,6 por ciento de toda la demanda de electricidad.
> 
> El récord se produjo en un día de fiesta, lo que significa menos demanda, pero aún marca un gran paso adelante para el líder de energía solar del mundo.
> 
> A pesar de no contar con un clima generalmente soleado (como en países como España), Alemania ha estado presionando y fomentando el uso de la energía solar, pero no utilizando los grandes parques de energía solar de otros países. En Alemania, la atención se ha centrado en los colectores solares en los tejados de las casas, negocios y edificios de cualquier otro tipo, al contrario que otros países europeos como España donde está penalizado.
> 
> Actualmente, más del 90 por ciento de los paneles solares montados en el país están en los tejados. El país rompió otros dos records al mismo tiempo, por un lado produciendo de 24,24 GW de energía solar  entre el 1 y el 2 de junio entre la 1 y las 2 de la tarde del 2 de junio, y durante toda esa semana, el país produjo un total de  1,26 TWh de electricidad procedente de la energía solar. Esto está en marcado contraste con otros países. Por ejemplo, los últimos informes indican que la energía solar representa sólo el 0,2 por ciento de la producción total de energía en los EE.UU, y en España está penalizado su utilización y ha dejado de fomentarse.
> 
> La popularidad de los paneles solares en los tejados se ha visto reforzada por los subsidios generosos por parte del gobierno, junto con una campaña publicitaria exitosa. El movimiento es parte de un plan del gobierno alemán para reducir las emisiones de efecto invernadero debido a la electricidad que se produce en centrales eléctricas de carbón y una eliminación gradual simultánea de las centrales nucleares (todas estas plantas están programadas para el cierre de 2022). Eso deja a la energía solar, eólica y la biomasa-el país fomenta y estimula el uso de todas ellas, aunque claramente solar se ha convertido en el líder nacional.
> ...


http://www.evwind.es/2014/06/22/germ...-records/46024
http://www.evwind.com/2014/06/22/ene...-fotovoltaica/

 Con ciertos problemas que se resolverán, Alemania, país del nublado, nos está daño una lección a España, país del Sol.
Y una lección que me parece  vergonzosa para nosotros, sobre todo cuando en los múltiples tejados de las casas horteras y burbujeadas que hay en la Costa del Sol (qué ironía el nombre) el nº de placas solares es testimonial.
Además, resulta que hace unos 8 años, la electricidad era más cara en Alemania que en España y ahora es al revés, y con energía solar en autoconsumo..., a alguno le explotan las neuronas, seguro.

 A ver lo que dice el presidente de Iberdrola que metía la pata en el artículo que cité en éste hilo:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...a-la-luz-un-10

Ministro Soria, mire usted por los españoles y legisle para nosotros, no para las eléctricas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

